# Is anyone TTC/Pregnant without insurance



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

Not to be nosey, but how are you affording it without insurance? If you don't want to air your information can someone PM me.

I've heard of things like Maternity Card, but I don't understand how it works.


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

Here we have a program called "Healthy Mothers/Healthy Babies" Im not sure if this is a nation wide program. But I would think most states would have something along those lines. I dont know what state your in, or I could look it up for you. I know they have it both in Idaho and Washington. Maybe I can find the number here (its an 800#) and you could call and see if they have a refferal for your area?


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

wow, this is so foreign to me. I live in Britian, so you don't need insurance. It's a completely different concept of healthcare, isn't it?


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

Calpurnia: LOL yes it is.. You dang near need health insurance to stub your toe anymore over here. If you dont have insurance it will cost you SOOOO much $$$ to see a Dr, even for just something minor. I think here my annual female exam runs about 160$. When I went in to the ER once for a UTI, about 8years ago, it cost me about 3000$. It is crazy insane. Luckily I have military insurance through my husband...


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm originally from Canada, and this is all new to me.

I'm really considering going home if I get pregnant and come back afterwards.


----------



## NightOwl (Sep 12, 2004)

oops


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

Going home looks better everyday my baby fever gets worse (better if you ask me)


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

So is Canada healthcare system same as UK then? Seems a much better system, hope you don't mind me saying that, Amberlyn and Nightowl, but I don't get the impression you do!

So we pay taxes that cover us fully and our health care comes out of that common pot - and you all take out individual systems of insurance? Is it like regular insurance where you pay your monthly fee? Does this seem peculiar to people or does it seem like, you know, independence and taking care of yourself etc etc and our system seems like government interference? I'm interested in the psychological gaps between British and Americans.

NIghtowl, if i were you I wouldn't get married, unless the moral weight outweighs the clearly vast financial benefits! It wouldn't for me


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

Our medical system is complicated. My friends in Canada I think have it WAYYYY better.. I want to go there when we retire, or atleast have a vacation home there! I love Canada!! YAYY!! Anyhow, we are lucky because we are a military family. We get 100% free medical through the AirForce, and we will for the rest of our lives, as this is DH's career choice...(only 14 more years until retirement.. not bad since DH is only 24). Anyhow.. most people in the USA, they pay for their medical kind of like Car Insurance. You pay a monthly premium. I think MOST people don't get 100% unless they are federal employees. Usually you have to pay your monthly premium... plus you have a yearly deductable of usually up to 1000$, plus co-pays of anywhere between $5-$20. And prescription co-pays.. ext ext. Somethings are covered at 100% while others are covered at 50%. It sucks butt! Our dental is the same way! If I remember right from what my friends said, is we have more freedom to choose our doctors than they do. And more specialists or something like this. I don't know.. but dang I can't wait to go back to Canada!~!

Nightowl what state are you in? Usually there is loopholes for things. I am good at finding them. If you dont mind telling me what state you live in, I can do some research. Same for you Splendid.


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

Truthfully I'm not even thinking about it at the moment (bad headache). My plan right now is just to go home (Canada) if I find out I am pregnant. Me and my husband discussed it.

We live in VA and are former military. I've researched this for a few months and already know my options, err lack of them. I was just wondering how BTDT people have done it.

Thanks though.


----------



## NightOwl (Sep 12, 2004)

oops


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:

And I think they'll warm up once they hold their grandchildren.

Yeah I think your right on with that one! Im on my way to take my DD to school.. I will look this afternoon when the babies are napping


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know how your finances are but I was able to qualify for Medicaid (which covers 100%) just by quitting my job. Of course I am not married (although my boyfriend supports me)- but I have friends who are married who still qualify for medicaid. If you don't, I know that homebirths are considerably less expensive.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm in the same situation you're in Night Owl! I just lied and told them we went to the courthouse and got married- but I am keeping my name and that we are going to have the ceremony after the baby is born sometime. Dont you just hate families sometimes


----------



## Spookygirl (Sep 14, 2002)

I am not TTC, yet, but will be soon. I have no insurance, nor did I with DD. In California we have special Medi-Cal for pregnancy related expenses. I have lived with no health insurance for 10+ years since I got divorced. The only "health coverage" I have is for my yearly exams (covered by the county) and pregnancy (as long as I still qualify for Medi-Cal). DF just got a new job, but his heath insurance won't cover pregnancy half as well as Medi-Cal does, so there is no incentive to change anything. His coverage takes care of DD, and will take care of any other children we may have. I know it sounds like a manipulation of the health care system here, but I have worked since I was 15 years old, and paid into the system, I guess I feel like I deserve a tiny bit of benefit from it.


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

I think (big I think) I may be eligible for Medicare for pregnant women in my state. I got the you may make too much money statement. But then there was this:

Quote:

Medicaid for Pregnant Women provides comprehensive medical services for pregnant women who have countable income within 133% of the federal poverty level. Pregnant women who receive a "may not be eligible" result may be eligible when Medicaid income disregards and budget unit policy are used or when there are high medical bills.
That is a good sign right?


----------



## NightOwl (Sep 12, 2004)

oops


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

I havent really had much of a chance to look up the other states. But I know in Washington... if can get Medicaid if your NOT married much easier than if you are.. as your income WILL be lower. I am gonna check in a couple minutes for everyone.. on different state laws. I know that the quality of care for medicaid recipents here is the same as if you have regular medical. I had a GREAT doctor when I was on it. So I wouldnt worry about that too much. I will check back shortly after I do some research


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/medicaid/whoiseligible.asp

This has links to choose your state. This also covers ppl with disabilities. If you have any more questions, I will research further... trust me.. I love doing this... it gives me a reason to procrastinate with my housework


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.dcf.state.fl.us/ess/medicaid.shtml

This one for FL.. has the application and all


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

This is becoming a mission of mine.









I think our next little job, should be what if said momma can't qualify for Medicaid or her insurance won't cover her.

I'm so glad I decided to ask, because it appears a lot of people had the same questions I did.


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

I know washington has Basic Health for people who make too much to qualify for Medicaid but are still low income. I will check into links on that for the other states too







Yayy! This is actually really fun! It gives me something to do and helps other people too..!!







Im glad you started this topic too! Especially since there are so many people that have the same question.


----------



## NightOwl (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info Amberlyn! I will check it out. And its a good thing too because I just got a faint positive on an HPT!!!


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

YAYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NightOwl! Congratulations!!!! Im sooo excited for you!!


----------



## NightOwl (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amberlyn*
YAYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NightOwl! Congratulations!!!! Im sooo excited for you!!

Yes...I am excited! This is my first! And it happened our first cycle ttc!

(sorry I sort of took over this thread...lol!







)


----------



## momamuseskim (Oct 23, 2004)

i don't have insurance. never have had any, haven't really needed it for myself, husband or daughter.

with my daughter, we had a midwife and made monthly payment to her.

then unfortunately we transferred to the hospital for a c-section.

fortunately, it was the county hospital, so they service anyone. so we had a payment plan of $50 to pay off the bill.

this time, we are doing an unassisted pregnancy and birth. if we have to transfer, then we will and handle the bill the same.

but i don't anticipate any problems


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

momamuseskim: I can't believe how BRAVE you are! Im soo glad you found an alternative to insurance. And that you and DH are willing/able/capable of doing this on your own! I can't even have the sniffles unassisted







On the brightside, I am learning alot from the MDC moms.... so Im getting a little better. You Rock!


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats Nightowl!

I do not have insurance either and we are ttc. We are planning a homebirth with a midwife. The cost is around 3000 dollars so we will just pay for it ourselves. I had insurance up until a year ago through my dh's work but it was stupid HMO and it was 500 a month for me and ds to be added and we NEVER use it so I cancelled it. I got ds on a private major medical plan for 39 dollars a month and dh has his through his job for free. I applied but no one will accept me. 5 years ago I was stupid and took clomid (a fertility drug) but no individual insurance will take me until the year 2006. Anyways, if I had to transfer and get a c section, I dont know what I would do, deplete my savings and probably charge the rest. Hopefully that wont happen. I have had one baby vaginally just fine so hopefully I could do the same the 2nd time around.


----------

